# Suddenly started biting?



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

Jasper has started biting. Hard. Not hard enough to draw blood, but enough that it hurts. I don't know what to do about it.  He is 3 now. I got him a Demetri a new cage, could this have caused sudden aggression? He is flighted, but he has been for months and he has never behaved like this. Demetri's behavior has not changed, but he was never overly fond of me in the first place.

I also adopted a dog recently who has needed extra attention. Do birds get jealous? They are in the same room most of the time (But Gaby (the dog) can't reach them). So he see's me giving her attention. Because of the special needs of the dog, Jasper and Metri had less time out of the cage in the past couple days. But i let them out more, now that Gaby has adjusted to the move. 

So is this a jealousy thing? I honestly don't know what to do. Jasper has never bitten me like this before. If you guys have any tips on what i can do to 'repair' our relationship i would really appreciate it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He could be a bit grumpy about not having as much time out. It sounds like it could be hormones though, here is a link about hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx Spike will get grumpy sometimes and nip when he is hormonal, once he even lunged at my face


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It could be jealousy, jealousy that the dog's getting more attention. 

When Jasper bites you, don't react (i.e pull back) otherwise he's going to see that getting a reaction out of you is the way to go, and he'll keep doing it.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you both! I'm thinking a lot of it is hormones as he tried to mate with Demetri last night. (It didn't go so well.) Thanks for the link! And i am making sure not to react to the biting. It hurts, but i can bear it. I just put him back inside the cage when he bites, is this alright?


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Spike went through a faze shortly after I first got him. I think his was due to "where the heck is my real family..I hate you new people" because he loved us at first but the novelty wore off, and he turned into a grieving tyrant!

I had to start using a back in the cage method. At first bite, he got put right back. i would have to use a balnkie or he would bite me GOOD. Then he would have a fit in the cage, so I if he did I would just cover it. That didnt alwys stop the tantrun at first, but he soon realized the chain of events that would result from him biting/tantruming. He did stop and is my best buddy now. I felt bad fro Spike at the time tho because he really was grieving for his family he had for nearly 10 years, and decided they didnt WANT HIM anymore.. he didnt make that decsion. Although I am sure he loves us now <3

good luck with your lil guy. I am not saying you DO what I did, but just sharing my experience


----------



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys! 

Just an update, i think it was just a stress thing. Now that Gaby is settled in, and they are used to their new cage things have calmed down. Jasper Must have been just stressed or hormonal, he is acting normal now. Begging to have his head scratched and all. 

Thanks for all the advice!


----------

